# Madone 6.9 Pictures



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures of their 6.9? I am waiting for mine, and i just wanted to see some acutal pictures if anyone has some. I've already seen the ones from cycling news. just wanted to know if you would share your bike pics  thanks


----------



## mcm767 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got my frame. I still need to dial in the stem height. Not sure if its any faster than my 5200 but the bottom bracket is a monster. You can really feel it when standing up. Love it so far.


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice bike, and I love the white. I was saving for a 6.9, but found a 595 for about 3k less. So.......Im no longer saving. But, there is a soft spot in my heart for that bike.


----------



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

I just recived my 6.9 pro today. I will try to post a pic soon.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*frameset*

did you buy just the frameset? this is what i want to do. if so, and you don't mind sharing a ballpark price of frameset. i haven't had a chance to talk to a local trek dealer yet.


mcm767 said:


> Just got my frame. I still need to dial in the stem height. Not sure if its any faster than my 5200 but the bottom bracket is a monster. You can really feel it when standing up. Love it so far.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

MSRP is 4500, Its unlikely that you will be able to get one unless you live in a populated area with lots of dealers, Trek doesnt have any in stock.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks again MCM 767. I just got my 6.5 or should i say my 6.9. Since the Frames are exaclty the same and so are the parts, I preferred black. You can get a 6.5 easier then a 6.9 frame. If I would have waited for the 6.9 it would've been here mid May/June, and i place my order in the first week of April.


----------



## habitat (Mar 30, 2008)

mcm767 said:


> Just got my frame. I still need to dial in the stem height. Not sure if its any faster than my 5200 but the bottom bracket is a monster. You can really feel it when standing up. Love it so far.


Nice looking 6.9 :thumbsup:


----------



## sbicyclist (Jan 5, 2003)

*Madone 6.9 pics*

Here is my 6.9 - enjoy!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Awesome looking bikes. The Aeolus wheels look especially good - just like their performance.


----------

